# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الأسرة >  origami ( اوريجامي )

## n3na3aah

[frame="5 80"]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

أوريجامي هي تسلية يابانية تقليدية، حيث تؤخذ ورقة مربع الشكل و تطوى في اتجاهات مختلفة حتى تصنع أشكال جميلة مثل الحيوانات و الطيور و النباتات الجميلة.

يتعلم هذا العلم الكثير من الأطفال من آبائهم و أجدادهم و يتعلمون منهم أشكال كثيرة و أشهرها الرافعة و يتعلمون كذلك الزهور الفراشات السرطانات و كذلك الأشكال الصعبة مثل أشجار عيد الميلاد.

بدأ فن تشكيل الورق في ال 700 م عندما قدم الورق إلى اليابان فكان يصنع منه ديكورات المراسم الدينية.

و في عهد هييان(794-1185) انتشر استخدام الورق في لف الرسائل و الهدايا بشكل جميل.
و في فترة إيدو(1603-1868) أصبح هذا الفن منتشرا في كل أنحاء اليابان.
و في عهد مييجي(1868-1912) أصبح هذا الفن يعلم في المدارس الابتدائية.
يستمر تعليم هذا الفن فن تشكيل الورق أو كما يسمى في اليابان بأسم أوريجامي في المدارس حتى الآن، لأنه يعلم المفاهيم الهندسية.

*و هذه بعض الاشكال النهائيه للأوريجامي و في المرفقات تجد بعش الاشكال التي يمكن انا تكونها بيدك* 


















نعنوعه الحبوبه :: [/frame]

----------


## zizoYAzizo

تسلم ايدك يانعنوعه انا الحاجات دى جدا وكنت اتمنى اعرف اعملها بس خلاص انا هنزل كل الكاتلوجات دى واعملها كلها  بجد بجد بجد موضوع تحفه وتسلم ايدك

----------


## n3na3aah

> تسلم ايدك يانعنوعه انا الحاجات دى جدا وكنت اتمنى اعرف اعملها بس خلاص انا هنزل كل الكاتلوجات دى واعملها كلها  بجد بجد بجد موضوع تحفه وتسلم ايدك



ميرسي يا احمد علي المرور و الحمد لله ان الموضوع عجبك و انا بحاول اني اعمل حاجات جديده و مفيده للمنتدي الموضوع ده نصه منقول و نصه من مجهودي الخاص يعني الكلام بتاع السنين ده منقول بس الصور و المرفقات ديه من مجهودي علشان اميز الموضوع ده عن غيره و يا رب يعجب الجميع

----------


## n3na3aah

هوه مفيش حد عجبه الموضوع ولا اييه   ::   ::   ::   :: 

و ده كمان سيت للاوريجامي لو عايزيين يعني 

www.origami.com

----------


## atefhelal

*موضوع ممتاز جدا .. وقد قرأت منذ زمن طويل بعد أن رزقنى الله بأول طفل .. أن أفضل الألعاب هى الألعاب التى يصنعها الأب أو تصنعها الأم لطفلها وأمامه ، وليست هى الألعاب الجاهزة الحديثة .. وأفضل هنا هى  بمعنى أنها ليست بديلا عن الألعاب الحديثة وخاصة التى يساهم الطفل فى تجميعها .. أو الألعاب التى تنمى عند الطفل الخيال العلمى ...

العروسة التى كانت تصنعها الأم من القماش وقصاقيص القماش أمام طفلتها أفضل مائة مرة من العروسة باربى أو غيرها .. والكورة الشراب التى يصنعها الأب من الشرابات القديمة أمام طفله هى أفضل من الكورة الجاهزة .. والمركب الورق والطائرة الورقية التى كان الآباء يصنعونها للأطفال .. والعربة المكونة من لوح صغير من الخشب وتتحرك على أربع عجلات من رمان البلى المستعمل من أى ورشة قريبة .. وطارة البسكيلتة المستعملة التى يقودها الطفل أمامه ويجرى خلفها .. وهكذا .

وبعد أن قرأت أن مايصنعه الآباء من الألعاب أمام أطفالهم هو الأفضل فى النمو النفسى السليم للطفل وفى دعم انتماء الأطفال عاطفيا لأبويهم اشتريت كتابا مترجما عن اليابانية لتعليم الآباء كيف يصنعون ألعاب أطفالهم بأنفسهم .. وانشغلت بعد ذلك للأسف وضاع الكتاب من مكتبتى ...

والآن سوف أدخل على موقع الأوريجامى لكى أتعلم منه كيف أصنع الألعاب لأحفادى وشكرا لك يانعناعة ..*

----------


## العندليب الأسمر

تصدقي يا نعنوعة انا اول مرة اسمع عن الاوريجامي دي
تسلم ايدك علي المعلومات الجميلة دي




العندليب

----------


## n3na3aah

> *موضوع ممتاز جدا .. وقد قرأت منذ زمن طويل بعد أن رزقنى الله بأول طفل .. أن أفضل الألعاب هى الألعاب التى يصنعها الأب أو تصنعها الأم لطفلها وأمامه ، وليست هى الألعاب الجاهزة الحديثة .. وأفضل هنا هى  بمعنى أنها ليست بديلا عن الألعاب الحديثة وخاصة التى يساهم الطفل فى تجميعها .. أو الألعاب التى تنمى عند الطفل الخيال العلمى ...
> 
> العروسة التى كانت تصنعها الأم من القماش وقصاقيص القماش أمام طفلتها أفضل مائة مرة من العروسة باربى أو غيرها .. والكورة الشراب التى يصنعها الأب من الشرابات القديمة أمام طفله هى أفضل من الكورة الجاهزة .. والمركب الورق والطائرة الورقية التى كان الآباء يصنعونها للأطفال .. والعربة المكونة من لوح صغير من الخشب وتتحرك على أربع عجلات من رمان البلى المستعمل من أى ورشة قريبة .. وطارة البسكيلتة المستعملة التى يقودها الطفل أمامه ويجرى خلفها .. وهكذا .
> 
> وبعد أن قرأت أن مايصنعه الآباء من الألعاب أمام أطفالهم هو الأفضل فى النمو النفسى السليم للطفل وفى دعم انتماء الأطفال عاطفيا لأبويهم اشتريت كتابا مترجما عن اليابانية لتعليم الآباء كيف يصنعون ألعاب أطفالهم بأنفسهم .. وانشغلت بعد ذلك للأسف وضاع الكتاب من مكتبتى ...
> 
> والآن سوف أدخل على موقع الأوريجامى لكى أتعلم منه كيف أصنع الألعاب لأحفادى وشكرا لك يانعناعة ..*



بجد شرف كبيييييييييييييييييييييييييير جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا وجودك في الموضوع استاذ عاطف بجد حضرتك متعرفش انا سعيده قد ايه بوجودك و في الموضوع ده الي تقريبن فقدت الامل ان حد يدخله تاني او يعجبه الموضوع من اساسه و قلت ده موضوع فاشل محدش اهتم بيه او يكتب رد بالرغم من عدد القارئيين فا انا بجد اشكرك علي الرد و اشكرك علي مرورم الكريم

----------


## n3na3aah

> تصدقي يا نعنوعة انا اول مرة اسمع عن الاوريجامي دي
> تسلم ايدك علي المعلومات الجميلة دي
> 
> 
> 
> 
> العندليب



شكرا علي المرور يا عندليب و يا رب يكون عجبك و اكتسبت معلومات جديده و شكرا ليك

----------


## ابن البلد

تسلم أيدك يا نعانيعوااا  :f: 
 :y:

----------


## n3na3aah

> تسلم أيدك يا نعانيعوااا


ابن البلد هنا كمان لا بجد انا مش مصدقه نفسي ولله

شكرا يا احمد علي المرور و كل سنه و انت طيب   ::

----------


## نوسة

اية الجمال دة يا نعناعة 
انا اول مرة حتى اسمع الكلمة مع انى بعمل بعض الاشكال دى 
شكرا على المعلومة والكتالوج هعيش مع نفسى انا كدة
كل عام وانتى بخير

----------


## n3na3aah

ميرسي ليكي يا نوسه علي المرور ربنا يخليكي يا رب

----------


## حنـــــان

صور جميلة يا نعنوعة
وأنا صغيرة والدتي كانت دايما تعمل لنا شكل واحد بالورق... المركب... كنا نفرح بيها قوي...
لحد دلوقتي لو لاقت ورقة قدامها وهي سرحانه تمسكها وتعمل المركب دي... وبرضو نفرح بيها زي العيال!

شكرا عالموضوع يا نعنوعة.

----------


## n3na3aah

حنان شكرا علي المرور يا عسل و المركب ديه انا بحب اعملها جداا جداا و كنا كمان فيه شكل تاني بنعمله زي منقار العصفور كده برده بعمله كتيير و بحبه جداا مكنتش اعرف بقه ان الورق ممكن يتعملي منه اشكال كتييييييييييير زي الي موجوده في الموقع و شكرا علي المرور مره تانيه

----------

